# Anyone with bag yards on a b5 a4



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so i just picked up a set for my b5. i have some questions as far as mounting the front shock. are all the stock mounts used or are there other mounts need? and did any bushings come with ur front shocks


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

no but ... i want to see them. I can't find pics anywhere.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i need to know how the strut mounts to the top


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

P Q said:


> i need to know how the strut mounts to the top


You use your original tophat. It bolts to the top of the shock.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thats it? i have scene some guys shoucks comne with a red mount mine didnt


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

P Q said:


> thats it? i have scene some guys shoucks comne with a red mount mine didnt


Um I haven't seen anything like that. That's it, just you original top hat.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ook cool u have any pics of the car finished? how much did u cut out of the bottom


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

P Q said:


> ook cool u have any pics of the car finished? how much did u cut out of the bottom


There a thread of it a couple threads down called mojito on the rocks. I didn't cut my struts at all.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Shame shame Paul didn't you say, "Static for life" not to long ago....:laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

how many psi are u quattro guys running in ur rear bags?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Stock bushings and bearings. Anything else will void your warranty :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that wasnt the question:screwy: i am asking about psi in the bags i cut the front struts. i am more consirned with the rear which are untouched


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:what:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

all i am looking for the maxc psi to run in the bags


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

P Q said:


> all i am looking for the maxc psi to run in the bags


Well we don't have th same bag so it wouldn't be the same but on mine, I ride at like 65-75 psi and it max at 95


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

P Q said:


> all i am looking for the maxc psi to run in the bags


put the car on the ground and lift it and see what pressure you need


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

gee thanks guy 

the point im trying to get is at the max they will go without having to worry about blowing up


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thought andrew m would have chimned in by now since he sells the stuff:screwy:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

P Q said:


> gee thanks guy
> 
> the point im trying to get is at the max they will go without having to worry about blowing up


you wont blow them up....dont worry

your ride will get really ****ty as pressure goes up also


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i have it at 80 right now and it rides pretty good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I only get on here once or twice a week.

Only use stock mounts, anything else will void the warranty. The bags will hold a lot of pressure as each set is water bath tested before it leaves BagYard. I've driven on mine at 130psi and it rides like **** but the clearance is great. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

why do u keep bring up the front mounts i didnt even by the bags from you all i need is psi info and u answere me so thank you


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

P Q said:


> why do u keep bring up the front mounts i didnt even by the bags from you all i need is psi info and u answere me so thank you


probably because he is trying to help you out, and make sure you don't mess anything up. if you prefer he be a d*ck (which i am sure he can be) he could just keep his mouth shut and potentially let you ruin something. :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

the front mounts are all stock all i am asking for is max psi in the bags i dont understand what is so difficult about this. i didnt get the bags from him so warrenty doesnt make a difference and i clearly stated i cut the bottom of the front struts so by him sayign over and over again use the stock strut mounts or it get voided means nothing to me one custhe stockparts are used and the question is regarding the amoutofpsi in which not to pass:what:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

P Q said:


> the front mounts are all stock all i am asking for is max psi in the bags i dont understand what is so difficult about this. i didnt get the bags from him so warrenty doesnt make a difference and i clearly stated i cut the bottom of the front struts so by him sayign over and over again use the stock strut mounts or it get voided means nothing to me one custhe stockparts are used and the question is regarding the amoutofpsi in which not to pass:what:


well, since your first question was about what bushings/bearings to use, it appears he was responding to that. letting you know to use the stockers, and that using anything else will void your warranty, i would see as helpful, and hell, that maybe he would even honor a warranty claim if anything came up:screwy:

whatevs' mate. he probably should have just kept his mouth shut. just no pleasing some people :banghead:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ok and i thank him for that but i said i used the stock mounts:what:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Pictures :what:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

of? im just asking for max psi rating at which it is still safe to drive on the bags lol


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

P Q said:


> ok and i thank him for that but i said i used the stock mounts:what:





P Q said:


> (edit) are all the stock mounts used or are there other mounts need?...


guess we were all confused :screwy:


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

P Q said:


> of? im just asking for max psi rating at which it is still safe to drive on the bags lol


Of the car dude. I'm eager to see it!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

theres a thread in the b5 thread "i went and did it"


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have a shot of the rear bags installed? I've always wondered what they looked like.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

na sorry man. it a bilstien strut mounted upside down with a bag offset at the bottom to clear the unibody it is a cool design


----------

